# Help needed transporting a 3-legged hammy



## taytay93 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone could help me out.
I have decided to adopt a 3-legged hammy but its from kent and I'm up here in Derby. 
I am wondering if anyone is travelling down to kent in the near future and who could help me out. I would be very grateful. 
Thanks,
Taylia x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

where in Kent? I will be going to Kent over easter and then coming back here to Cheltenham..... not coming back to Cheltenham for a while though so probably not much help! Also its still a long way from derby...


----------

